# Disposable KerfMaker



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

*Disposable KerfMaker*

Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:









I used a stick of about 1/2" square pine. Yeah, Pine(or is that Poplar?). And some double sided tape. Cut the stick in half. (I'm kinda protective of my tape. Can ya tell?)









Then stick both halves together with the tape. 


















Trim both ends flush. 


















Now set up to cut a kerf, but only cut through one stick. 









Somewhere close to one end.









Now un-stick the long end and open up that kerf to gauge the piece to work with. 









And stick it back in place. (Be sure to get a tight fit here)








Looks like I need more practice with this new camera. Better next time. 

Now set up to make the first cut.









Flip the jig around and cut the 2nd end of the kerf.









Now nibble out the middle.


















A perfect fit on the first try. No sneaking up.









This one works for me. 
- Not much to look at, but very functional. 
- I can build (and calibrate) one in 120 seconds from wood in the scrap bin in ANY shop I work in.
- It doesn't cost a cent. 
- It makes great kindling.
- And after you build your fire, it doesn't take up ANY room in the tool chest.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Maybe you need to practice with the new camera, Rance, but your explanation and step by step instructions are perfect. Thank you, and this one goes in my favorites. The brilliance of simplicity!


----------



## Chriso (Oct 26, 2008)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


The brilliance of simplicity! Too true nailbanger2! Should be in everyone's favourites.

Thank You.


----------



## davidswoodwrks (Aug 14, 2010)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


AWESOME I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! This is a must for all woodworkers!!


----------



## EvilNuff (Mar 17, 2011)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


That's pretty awesome, thanks for the information!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Now there is an idea… pity I just bought the Kerfmaster1 from Bridge City Tool Works… and it works just about as good as yours…


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the nice comments. Larry, I'm sure your KM1 at least looks better than this one.  Just don't use it for kindling like I do with mine.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Very practical use of scrap material and great idea all around 
I will use this next time I need a km .
Thanks for the tutorial ,that was great.

kiefer


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Hey Rance, That's very cool. 
I'm not a jig kind of guy but if I ever use them they are temporary throw-aways.
Not to criticize anyone who makes / uses these….. I guess I'm thick but I can't see why you need one at all.
Enlightenment???


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


None taken Paul. Its all about Exact Precision and Ease/Speed of the cut. If you are cutting dividers for a jewelry box tray and want the lap joint to fit perfectly, then trying to cut to a pencil line will likely be either a slower process or less accurate than using this or the KM1. With this kind of a jig, it makes the process BOTH Quick as well as Exact, and it does it the first time. It takes into account the exact width of whatever tool you use it with, single blade, or dado, 1/2" router bit, or 3/4". What process would you go through to cut a lap joint and how tight can you get it without having to sneak up on it?

I found another jig that might be similar. Something that a "Leon" fellow came up with( http://www.homeownershub.com/woodworking/DIY-Lap-Joint-Jig-for-any-size-stock-478165-.htm ). I'd like to see a picture of it, but for the life of me I can't seem to google one. You can search for "Leon Dado Jig" (without quotes) to find references to it. Most references point back to http://www.iedu.com/DeSoto/Misc/LapJigHowTo.jpg which is no longer valid. Anyone seen Leon's jig? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


I guess the short answer is that I use a sharp pencil, get it really close (maybe right on) the first time and creep once, maybe twice for a perfect fit. If I need to repeat it I'll either kerf a wider piece and then rip it, use my fence, or clamp a little stop on my miter bar. I guess everyone has their own way.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Hey, if it works for you, gets the job done to your satisfaction, and you are happy with it, then I'd suggest not changing anything. Others might say "If it ain't broke, then don't fix it.". I should have you send me some sharp pencils.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


I'm an old dog Rance, But I just might try one of these. Maybe I'll learn something.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Rance:

That is SO SIMPLE, it hurts when I think of the time, etc. spent on preparing to MAKE one the other way!!

You could make one whenever you needed one… mark'em… and hang'em on wall when done, then just grab one that fits & use it…

But, on the other hand, might as well burn'em… you can make one faster than it would take to Find one that fit!! LOL

Of course, the Standard thicknesses could be kept & used if your stock was Prepared to use those thickneses…

A very Clever procedure to accomplish the same end!!

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !!

You have a WINNER!*


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Absolutely brilliant. Kind of what I was thinking but way simpler. I think what you have is an "elegant" solution. 
Thanks for the post, I will be using the idea.


----------



## OldKranky (Jan 6, 2012)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Rance,
Thank You!!!! This is so simple I love it!! 
I made one yesterday to create some groves in a plywood box for my shop built air filtration system and it worked like a charm.

Thanks again
Jim


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Great jig Rance; a heck of a lot cheaper than buying one!


----------



## Chriso (Oct 26, 2008)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Brilliant


----------



## TNwoodchuck (Jan 24, 2008)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


The idea is so simple (now that you have thought of it) and your instructions so well done…I think even I can do it! Thanks for taking the time to post the pics.


----------



## OldKranky (Jan 6, 2012)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Hi Rance, 
I liked your jig so much that I had to share the link to your blog with another woodworker community site for Kreg Jig Owners ( http://kregjig.ning.com/photo/the-best-little-disposible-free-jig-super-simple ) I think your idea's the next best thing since dadoed bread.
Thanks again for sharing.
Jim


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


I made shadow boxes when I first started 2 years ago and had to fill in slots with putty. It was a a good thing I was painting them.

I would have liked to know about this jig then. Actually I was so new I did not know anything but pencil.

Nice work!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Rance, I just sent you a PM…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


*Rance,*

Thank you for giving me permission to put this write-up onto my website.

You can find it in the Jigs & Tools page.

... scroll down to *Saws and Routers.*

You might also checkout Other Links off the main page.

Thank you again,
Joe


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the positive comments. Glad it worked well for you Jim. And thanks for the link-back. No problem Joe, I'm glad to share.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Added to favorites , Rance …looks like a great time saver and so simple , even I will try it : )
Thank you very much !!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


As they say ion Canada, Beauty, eh?


----------



## Zepluros (Jan 20, 2013)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


I had a few head slap moments figuring out why you didn't have to adjust for saw blade thickness, I love it.


----------



## Zepluros (Jan 20, 2013)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


When I need a "pick me up" I go watch the Bridge City KM-1 Kerfmaker User's Guide on YouTube. He makes all these little jigs to use set the KerfMaker that are about the same size as yours. It's good for a laugh every time cause all he needs is one, then throw away the KerfMaker.


----------



## Zepluros (Jan 20, 2013)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


I made the complement to the DKM: blade thickness + finger thickness. I then set this distance from a fresh cut without moving the piece and set a switchable magnet there. Then I used the DKM and 123 machinist blocks to make a green and green box with 1" fingers. First cut is 1" block + DKM short side. Second cut is DKM long side. Third cut is 2" block + DKM short side…etc. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## trophyjoe (Mar 31, 2012)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Guess I'm about 800 days late with this comment…but I just found this (on Pinterest no less). Whatever, I'm so GRATEFUL for this. Thank you RANCE.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


old post but thank for the disposable kerf method. I used it tonight, I had 48 cuts to make, a joy to use such a little kerfmaker.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


*Thomas Hanson
I missed this from way back When...*

Possible to include pictures of yours? (and this 'switchable magnet' you're talking about?)

Sounds interesting.

*It's NEVER TOO LATE for a GREAT thread to be read & replied-to… LOL*


----------



## Tumblebug (Jul 18, 2019)

rance said:


> *Disposable KerfMaker*
> 
> Well, yes, the Kerf Maker is a very clever jig. I have a different take on its manufacture. I see a reason to have several, NO, Wait… Why not make them DISPOSABLE?  I had a need to use one today so why not make one. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Another way is to take a t-track and cut to length desired. Put open sections to face each other. Then use t bolts and nuts to secure together at desired spacing. It will require drilling a hole in one of the tracks. Or use in combination with some of the other suggestions.


----------

